# filets in süßwasser



## anmati (21. Mai 2004)

#h hallo leute #h 
hatte im bericht vom straumen erwähnt das wir die filets in süßwasser wässern.haben dies dort oben von den norwegern und auch von allen schweden übernommen.hat uns auch erst verwundert aber der versuch und das ergebnis gab dem recht.das süßwasser dringt in die poren ein und schließt diese wenn es genug aufgenommen hat und das filet wird hinterher deutlich fester. das hat den vorteil das der fisch echt noch besser schmeck und beim dünsten oder braten nicht zerfällt.am besten sei es wenn man die filets 6 stunden in süßwasser und 6 stunden anschließend in den kühlschrank legt und dann erst einfriert.machen dort alle so .wir haben es getestet und waren total begeistert.........eben von der festigkeit des fleisches.denke richtig schließen sich die poren dann erst im kühlschrank .kann also nur unsere erfahrung dazu sagen und die war eideutig positiv.
p.s. wir haben auch einen gelernten koch mit dabei gehabt und der als "fachmann" bestätigt unsere aussage.
könnt ihr ja mal mit ein paar filets ausprobieren und dann selbst vergleichen.

gruß anmati


----------



## chinook (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Sicher ein guter Tip. Wenn auch Fischfleisch keine Poren hat ...

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## anmati (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

hallo chinook , 
bin kein fachmann ..............wahrscheinlich adsorbieren die zellen das wasser
und quellen auf .auf jeden fall ist es hinterher deutlich fester.

gruß anmati


----------



## matasilur (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Also....dann lasst euch das mal vom Fachmann erklären : da fahrt Ihr also für teuer Geld nach Norwegen, Schweden, etc und dann ruiniert ihr " Fischliebhaber " also die Filets, indem ihr sie " wässert ?

Wenn an Fisch wässert, egal welchen und dann auch noch *sechs Stunden*, spült man damit das gesamte Fischeiweiß aus der Muskelmasse heraus. Da Fisch zu einem hohen Anteil nunmal aus Eiweißbesteht, kann sich jeder vorstellen, was nun übrig bleibt.....
Sorry, aber das ist absolut hirnrissig, das wird euch jeder seriöse Fischändler oder Koch, der Ahnung von Fisch hat, bestätigen

Was wahscheinlich gemeint ist, st das glasieren von Filets. Hierbei werden die
Filets kurz mit Wasser benetzt um den Einfriervrgang schonender zu gestalten. Damit das aber was bringt, muß man schon schockgefrieren, was mit dem meisten üblichen Truhen nicht so gut geht.


----------



## anmati (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

hallo kollege ,  :e 
dann fischen halt dort oben nur "Hirnrissige" wenn du uns so betittelst.
nehme an das die leute die dort oben wohnen und mit dem fisch groß werden und die es alle so machen wissen was sie tun.wir waren geschmacklich und von der konsistenz des fleisches jedenfalls überzeugt.wenn du die filets mit süßwasser nur leicht bedeckst wirst du hinterher eh kein wasser mehr finden , da nichts ausgeschwemmt wird sondern das gewebe wasser aufsaugt.
danke jedenfalls für das nette kompliment "kollege". :r


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

He Leute!
Nun werdet mal wieder geschmeidig..... #h  :m 

Also meine Erfahrung ist folgende, bis letztes Jahr haben wir die Fischfitets auch immer ordentlich mit süßwasser agbespült. Was aber, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Erfahrungen von anmati, dazu geführt hat das das Fischfleisch nicht fester sonndern eher "brüchiger" geworden ist.
Seit diesem Jahr haben wir dann die Fischfilets für ca. 30min. in Salzwasser gelegt. Das habe ich sowohl auf der Norwegen DVD von K&K gesehen als auch bei meinem letzten Besuch in Skottevig vom Guide dort gehört (aber eben erst jetzt auch umgesetzt). Das Ergebniss war, wieder ganz im Gegesatz zu den Erfahrungen von anmati, das das Fischfleisch beim braten nicht auseinander gefallen ist und von Geschmack (für mich) besser war.

Aber vieleicht kann sich ja Thomas, als Kochspezie, mal meldenund und seine Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------



## matasilur (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Ich gebs auf, weil ichs ja jeden Tag bei der Arbeit erlebe : angelnde Kollegen haben einfach mehr Ahnung von Fisch, als jemand der das Zeug seit 25 Jahren verkauft und handelt. Vermutlich habe ich da in den letzten Jahren echt was verpaßt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Warum aufgeben.
Nun sag uns doch wie man, Frau auch, es "richtig" macht oder machen sollte. Ich für meine Person lerne gern noch etwas dazu. #h  #h  :m


----------



## bruexgen (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Also mich würde das auch interessieren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine fundierte Erklärung, Emotionslos versteht sich. Wobei matasilurs Ausführung für mich die plausibelere zu sein scheint.
Gruß
Bruexgen


----------



## havkat (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Moin!

Bleibt logger Leude! 

Filets waschen is klar. Aber es ist Fakt, dass Süßwasser auf *Seefisch*filets die Zellen des Fleisches zerstört.

Sie "laufen" aus.

Meeresfische, eagl ob lebend oder tot, vertragen nun mal kein Süßwasser.

Folge: Das Fleisch wird fester (manchmal aber regelrecht hart)
Nachteil (subjektiv): Es geht Qualität/Eigengeschmack/"Saftigkeit" verloren.

Ich spüle meine Filets immer (behutsam) in frischem Salzwasser.

That´s all. 

P.S.: Ich schub´s mal in Richtung "Fischverwertung/Fischküche", okay?


----------



## swordfisch (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Moin!

Ich spüle meine Filets nach dem filetieren garnicht. Ich friere sie so ein und erst nach dem auftauen vor der Zubereitung säubere ich sie ordentlich. 

 :m  ... und schmecken bestens!

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## chippog (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

@ danke havkat, fürs hierherschubsen! na vielleicht findet jetzt der ein oder andere nicht mehr hier her... egal oder gut oder was? bin auf thomas kommentar gespannt, vertrete aber jetzt schon mal die these mit der sauberes salzwasserspülung. da so mehr salz in das fischfleisch gelangt, was es auch etwas(!) fester in der konsistenz macht, zumindest meine filets (obendrein hat es da doch die von mir so geschumpfene drei-s-regel, säubern, salzen, säuern. bei salzwasserfisch weigere ich mich immer noch das dritte s auszuführen, ausser mit nacher beim essen per wein, bei süsswasserfisch habe ich allerdings mittlerweile eingesehen, dass das gar nicht so schlecht ist, ob des "süsswassergeschmackes"). auf jeden fall wird auch der ein oder andere keim, sprich bakterie, mit dem (salz)wasser weggespühlt, was nicht so schlecht ist. meine salzwasserfische werden durch süsswasser loser in der konsistens... was mich allerdings brennend interessiert, 1) wo und wie genau die norges und sveriges das mit dem süsswasser gemacht habe. es kann da ja lokale eigenheiten geben. 2) nur weil es norges oder sveriges sind, müssen die ja nicht unbedingt die weissheit mit löffeln gegessen haben. oder, 3) was ja leicht auch passieren kann, die haben sich da ganz einfach einen spass draus gemacht... muss ja nicht, könnte aber? wäre nicht das erste mal ("die dummen deutschen..."). welche der drei thesen die richtige ist, werden wir wohl nie erfahren, oder doch? eine interessante frage ist auch, ob das mit allen fischarten so gut ging, das festerwerden in süsswasser? lumb zum beispiel wird sicher kaum schaden nehmen, dorsch hingegen wohl ehr. wer hat zu dem thema aus norge oder sverige noch mehr gehört?????? ich bisher nur "salziges"


----------



## Chris7 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Also, ich bin auch vom Wässern der Filets abgekommen. Meine "ersten" Dorsch und Köhlerfilets habe ich in Norwegen auch immer gebadet. Allerdings hatten sie nachher einen anderen (nicht besseren) Geschmack und waren mir zu zäh. 

Heute wasche ich die Filets nur noch kurz ab und friere sie dann ein.

An den Köhlerfilets lasse ich die Haut dran. Da sich die feinen Schuppen leicht entfernen lassen verliere ich auch keine Zeit beim filieren. Später beim Braten fällt dann das Filet nicht mehr auseinander...


----------



## Theoceanisbig (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Hi,

bin zwar ne Landratte und habe praktisch ausschließlich mit Süßwasserfisch zu tun. Gerade ist mir aber eine Stunde aus'm Bio-Unterricht durch den Kopf geschossen und ich hätte wenigstens eine physikalische Erklärung:

Die Zellen von Fischen bestehen, wie die von Menschen, zum größten Teil aus Wasser. Darin sind Feststoffe in einer bestimmten Konzentration gelöst. Die wiederum orientiert sich am Umbgebungswasser (Meer - hohe Konzentration, Süßwasser niedrig). Wirft man einen Seefisch ins Süßwasser, dann strebt die Flüssigkeit in seinen Zellen einen Konzentrationsausgleich mit der Umgebungsflüssigkeit an - der Fisch "zieht Wasser". Ein lebendiger Seefisch würde im Süßwasser sterben, weil seine Zellen irgendwann platzen. Beim Filet passiert das gleiche. Das Süßwasser dringt in die Zellen ein, das Fleisch wird fester. Aber nur so lange bis die Zellen platzen, danach wird's labberig.

Mein Biolehrer hat uns das damals an einem rohen Ei demonstriert: Er hatte die Schale mit einer Säure sauber entfernt. Das wabbelige Überbleibsel kam über Nacht in destilliertes Wasser. Tags drauf war es prall vollgesogen. Als er es angepiekt hat, gab's eine Wasserfontäne. 

Das ganze heißt "Osmose" und tritt überall da auf, wo zwei Flüssigkeiten unterschiedlicher Konzentration durch eine halbdurchlässige Schicht (Zellwand...) getrennt sind.

(Sorry für Klugsch...modus, aber vielleicht hilft es ja, das Prob zu klären...)

Gruß!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

@ Theoceanisbig na endlich kommen hier mal Fakten auf den Tisch und nicht nur irgend welche Meinungen! SUPER!


----------



## Lengjäger (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*



> Die Zellen von Fischen bestehen, wie die von Menschen, zum größten Teil aus Wasser. Darin sind Feststoffe in einer bestimmten Konzentration gelöst. Die wiederum orientiert sich am Umbgebungswasser (Meer - hohe Konzentration, Süßwasser niedrig). Wirft man einen Seefisch ins Süßwasser, dann strebt die Flüssigkeit in seinen Zellen einen Konzentrationsausgleich mit der Umgebungsflüssigkeit an - der Fisch "zieht Wasser". Ein lebendiger Seefisch würde im Süßwasser sterben, weil seine Zellen irgendwann platzen. Beim Filet passiert das gleiche. Das Süßwasser dringt in die Zellen ein, das Fleisch wird fester. Aber nur so lange bis die Zellen platzen, danach wird's labberig.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz die Konzentration von gelösten Salzen in den Zellen von Meeresfischen ist deutlich niedriger als die Salzkonzentration im Meerwasser. Im Gegensatz dazu ist die Konzentration in den Zellen von Süßwasserfischen deutlich höher als die Salzkonzentration im umgebenen Süßwasser. Deshalb wandert, bei Meeresfischen,  ständig Wasser aus dem Fischkörper aus, was die Fische durch ständiges Trinken ausgleichen müssen. Die Kiemen und ein durch die Nierenleistung sehr konzentrierter Urin in nur kleinen Mengen scheiden das dabei automatisch zu viel aufgenommene Salz wieder aus.
Bei Süßwasserfischen verhält es sich umgekehrt.

Was die Wirkung auf die Filets angeht hast du allerdings Recht. Süßwasser bringt die Zellen zum platzen, Meerwasser "trocknet" die Filets aus (entzieht ihnen Wasser). Übrigens egal ob das Filet von einem Meeresfisch oder Süßwasserfisch stammt.

Ich wasche meine Filets nach dem filetieren kurz in Meerwasser. Habe mir allerdings nie Gedanken dazu gemacht welche Auswirkung das auf´s Fleisch haben könnte.


----------



## Theoceanisbig (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Hi Leng,



> die Konzentration von gelösten Salzen in den Zellen von Meeresfischen ist deutlich niedriger als die Salzkonzentration im Meerwasser. Im Gegensatz dazu ist die Konzentration in den Zellen von Süßwasserfischen deutlich höher als die Salzkonzentration im umgebenen Süßwasser


.

Das stimmt natürlich. Sonst könnte man ja keinen Meeresfisch essen. Völlig versalzen  :v 

Ich hatte allerdings auch geschrieben: Die Konzentration *orientiert * sich an der jeweiligen Umgebungsflüssigkeit, *nicht sie entspricht ihr*.

Jeder Fisch muss sich permanent gegen das Umgebungswasser schützen, auch wegen des Gehaltes an gelösten Feststoffen darin. Dazu hat er ja mitunter seiner Schleimschicht. Mit ihr und auf die von Dir beschriebene Weise gleicht er permanent aus. Sonst könnte kein Lachs und keine Mefo aus dem Meer in die Süßwasserflüsse aufsteigen. Würden ja alle platzen  

Nochmal schön' Gruß!


----------



## matasilur (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Nachdem jetzt auch für mich die Bio-Chemische Seite geklärt ist ( ist echt aufschlussreich, da muß ich in der Schule gepennt:q haben ), gibt es für mich nur noch eine Frage : warum#c wascht ihr die Filets ????


----------



## Theoceanisbig (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Mist  

*Ein Praktiker!*


----------



## Lengjäger (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*



> Ich hatte allerdings auch geschrieben: Die Konzentration orientiert sich an der jeweiligen Umgebungsflüssigkeit, nicht sie entspricht ihr.



Hast ja recht  #h 

Ich wollte ja auch nur ein bischen Klugsch...  :m 

Aber die Unterschiede in der Konzentration gelöster Stoffe im Blutplasma von Meeresfischen und Süßwasserfischen ist wirklich nicht so groß.


----------



## matasilur (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Nene,mal ehrlich - wennet so viele machen, musset doch nen Grund geben, oder wie oder was ??:m


----------



## Lengjäger (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*



> warum wascht ihr die Filets ????



Gute Frage  :q 

Jetzt mal im Ernst. Wenn ich ne Filetierorgie starte, anschließend die Haut abziehe und vorher ausnehme, dann sagt mir mein inneres Reinheitsgebot "besser noch mal Hände waschen, dann die Filets kurz mit Meerwasser spülen und wegfrieren. 

Ich fühle mich dann irgendwie besser.  #2


----------



## FroDo (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

@ matasilur

..hast schon mal an dorschsch**** gerochen, oder gar dem darminhalt des schellfisches? Um auszuschließen, dass sich davon noch was an den filets befindet, spüle ich auch kurz, damit sie sauber werden.


----------



## Theoceanisbig (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*



> Hast ja recht



Du doch auch!  :m 

Klugsch...erei ist keine Zier, doch manches Mal ich liebe ihr  :q 

Mag nicht jeder, weiß ich schon. Tut mir auch Leid...

...ehrlich


----------



## snofla (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

hei leute :z 

ist ja recht interessant dieses thema,um den waschvorgang zu kürzen schlage ich euch vor: #6

 1.nehmt wenn ihr ne köhlerattacke startet die fische an board aus(nur ausnehmen) nach dem angeln und dem ausnehmen den fisch einmal durchs meer ziehen

2.jeden gefangenden fisch die kiemen durchschneiden dann blutet er fein sauber aus(MACHEN AUCH DIE NORGIS)

3.das sofortige ausnehmen der fische verhindert auch den wurmbefall bzw das sich die viecher woanders als auf leber oder bauchlappen niederlassen

4.wascht sie nach dem filetieren nicht ewig lang im süsswasser


snofla


----------



## chippog (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

würde es so formulieren wollen:
sofort: kehlschnitt, ausnehmen, sauberspühlen und dann gleich aufs eis!
filetieren, sobald zeit ist.
vor dem einfrieren kurz mit sauberem meerwasser (nicht direkt im hafen) spülen, abtropfen lassen (!!!) in die plastiktüte, luft raus, zuknoten, vorsichtig so platt wie möglich anordnen und nix wie einfrieren.
wenn ich den fisch am gleichen tag noch zubereite, liegt er etwas länger in salzwasser, damit er nicht auseinander fällt.
chippog
ps. osmose war das rechte wort! danke!


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Was für ein guter Thread #r ( auch wenn er so ruppig anfing)
Ich bin auch für das säubern mit Salzwasser.
Zur Ergänzung der Klugschei..... :l  hier noch
ein Link:
Fischfleisch 
Gernot :m


----------



## chippog (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

jetzt hast du ja echt einiges rausgerissen: ein blitzeblankes fleiss- und qualitätssternchen aus rausreisser!!! obwohl da gar nichts von salzwasserspülung steht. hingegen, weiss ich, dass viele kutter mit schwach minusgradigem salzwasser kühlen. das werden allerdings in der regel ganze, ausgenommene fische sein und nicht filets! ohren steif! chippog


----------



## Rausreißer (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

uups chippog,
wollte Dir wirklich nicht ins Gehege kommen.


> fleiss- und qualitätssternchen aus rausreisser!!!


Sorry
Gernot #t


----------



## bruexgen (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Wow, was für Antworten.


----------



## Chris7 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Hm... man lernt nie aus...


----------



## chippog (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

@ rausreisser! sollte ein lob sein! nix gehege gekommen, feine sache das!!!

@ alle! selbst rainer korn nimmt in seinem norwegenvideo meereswasser zur filetspühlung, weil sonst, wie er sagt, die zellen kaputt gehen. jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein statement von professor doktor totes meer zum thema fischfiletzellenstabilität mit und ohne salzwasserzugabe....


----------



## schelli (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: filets in süßwasser*

Also ich bin ja noch immer der Meinung,
welches Wasser ihr verwendet ist eigentlich egal.

Die Filet`s sollten nur nicht gewässert werden !!!  #d 
Da diese Effekte (Fleisch wird fest oder oder ....) immer
nach dem wässern auftreten .... Geschmack geht dabei auch 
noch verloren ... wie schon beschrieben Eiweis ... (flockt aus im Wasser   )

Nach dem Filitieren KURZ säubern ... FERTIG !!
Keinesfalls Eimer mit Wasser und dann kommen die Filet`s sozusagen
erstmal rein, bis sie dann verpackt und eingefrohren werden.


----------

